# جهاز يحول أعطال الكمبيوتر لصوت بشري



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (24 مارس 2008)

القاهرة : ابتكر مهندس مصري طريقة لتحويل أصوات كافة أعطال الكمبيوتر إلى صوت بشري يخبر بماهية العطل ومكانه.
وأشار محمد حامد صاحب الابتكار إلى أنه عندما يحدث عطل في الكمبيوتر كعطل البروسيسور فإن الجهاز يصدر صافرات متقطعة كل صافرة منها لها نبضات يتم تحويلها إلى السماعة التي تصدر بدورها أصوات تخبر المستخدم بالمشكلة، كأن يقول الجهاز للمستخدم "من فضلك تأكد من البروسيسور" أو "احترس هناك مشكلة في البروسيسور".
وأوضح حامد أنه ابتكر أيضاً جهاز إنذار حساس يشبه إنذار الحرائق يحول الدخان الذي يصدر من الكمبيوتر إلى صوت إنسان، فضلاً عن ذلك يقدم المخترع تقنية بمقتضاها يستطيع الشخص أن يفتح جهازه الخاص عن طريق الأمر المباشر وبدون أن يضغط على مفتاح الباور كأن يقول لجهازه "افتح"، كذلك الأمر بالنسبة لإغلاق الجهاز كأن يقول "اغلق"، ويعتمد المخترع في تقنيته على بصمة الصوت.


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (28 مارس 2008)

ماشاء الله أخي معتصم, فعلاً شئ جميل أن يكون هنالك العديد من الإبداع المصري والعربي
ونتمنى المزيد من الأخبار الممتعة​


----------

